# Nice write up on Z4



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

The current Bicycling magazine compared "plush bikes" - I hate that term (they conceded that a new name may be in order). They really did the Z4 justice. Only gripe was the tire color, which I concur.


----------



## cincyjack (Jul 21, 2011)

z85guy said:


> The current Bicycling magazine compared "plush bikes" - I hate that term (they conceded that a new name may be in order). They really did the Z4 justice. Only gripe was the tire color, which I concur.


Yah, this is perhaps the one thing I don't especially dig about the Z4 - white wheels. I've already swapped out the bar and white tape. Not a showstopper. Some day maybe I get some blingy wheels.

Plush is not the right word. I like "grand touring."

"A grand tourer (Italian: gran turismo) (GT) is a high-performance luxury automobile designed for long-distance driving. "


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is the review. The online version (at least what I could find) doesnt lump it with the others:

Z4
MSRP : $3300.00
Issue : Oct 2011
Page : 82
Editorial Review

A fun ride with lots to like, the Z4 is a good choice for anyone who wants one bike that can handle nearly any road ride. But it seems to be an especially smart choice for experienced cyclists who are transitioning to a more upright position from a race bike that's no longer comfortable. This bike kept me equally happy when I was hammering through a challenging group ride and rolling around my neighborhood in casual attire.



After discusing the bike's design with Felt, I came to appreciate the careful construction that went into making the Z4: Engineers explained that the bottom bracket had been designed to resist twisting, the principal source of the bike's efficient ride, which I'd noticed when it was time to pick up the tempo. The comfort comes from a fork that Felt says offers as much as 2cm of fore-aft movement to take the edge off potholes. Like other bikes in this category, the Z4 uses longer chainstays than you'd find on race-oriented bikes, a trait that let me stay tuned in to my surroundings without crashing into a parked car.



The Z4 put me in an upright position, thanks to its tall head tube. That positioning and smart component choices, such as a soft saddle and a handlebar with oval-shaped tops, further enhance the comfortable ride.



I do have one gripe, and it's not about the bike's performance but about my own style sensibilities. Even though the Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels complement the bike with sure handling, I found that, as someone who appreciates classic, refined styling, the white rims and tires reminded me too much of a department-store bike.



That caveat aside, the quality of the frameset and components make the Felt Z4 a good value. With the proven Shimano Ultegra group, this bike begs to be taken on a century, either fast or slow.—Daniel McMahon



BUY IT IF: You want one road bike for every ride
FORGET IT IF: All you're ever going to do is race criteriums


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

z85guy said:


> Here is the review. The online version (at least what I could find) doesnt lump it with the others:
> 
> Z4
> MSRP : $3300.00
> ...


Daniel misunderstood me a little. The WHEELBASE can elongate as much as 2cm under a vertical load consistent with a rough road or gap in the pavement, not the fork itself.

White tires are easily changed, ride quality is not.

-SD


----------



## z85guy (Apr 25, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> White tires are easily changed, ride quality is not.
> 
> -SD


Yep. A small price to pay an excellent design.


----------



## cincyjack (Jul 21, 2011)

Tires no big deal.
White wheels, that's another issue.

Still lovin' the bike, though. 28 miles this morn. Not faster yet but less effort, if that makes sense. Temp is gonna have to drop a bit before I'm riding my fastest. Just a wunnerful ride.


----------

